# Immigration application Process Timings..?



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi....

Its since long I am here again and I was surprised to see that I am a senior expat now LOLs, with more than 50 posts on this forum.

Well right now there is a question in my head making my brain whirling  I applied back in 2006 and still waiting to hear anything from the consulate in Pakistan. Normally it takes 60 to 80 months for this process (so keeping my fingers cross I am only waiting for the day)

A few days back I received an email from a Pakistani living in Lima, Peru and he told me that withing 2 months he has been asked to submit his final documents to get his immigration 

Here the question I have why the process time for us living here in Asia specially for Pakistanis took years and years to complete  ? Now I am wishing to resubmit my application from Peru to get my immigration in 3 months.

-Kamran


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

kkmm said:


> Hi....
> 
> Its since long I am here again and I was surprised to see that I am a senior expat now LOLs, with more than 50 posts on this forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Kamran,

Here is a link to the current app times (see link below)...only hunching a guess, I would think its taking more time for Asian apps is cuz most of the apps are coming from that part of the world...so one would think the lines are longer where theres more of a crowd?Again, just a guess...I have no official data to support this statement.

I only looked at the Skilled Worker section and presumed you are applying as a Skilled worker. Does seem like your friend did much much better (better than the top 30 percentile) than the average time taken for an app from Lima as it is showing that to be a minimum of 13 months. Id ask him what he did better in his app if he changed anything about it (besides the locational factor).

Good Luck.

Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi!

yes I have applied for Skilled worker class as I am running a IT Help Desk over here in Lahore, Pakistan for a leading internet service.

Your assumption may be true due to long queue or may be its political, educational and other factors which can influence the process timings.

Its just todays news only an hour before there was attack on Srilankan Cricket time and I am sitting only 2 or 3 miles away from the incident. I dont know when such incidents of harassments and terrorism will be over and Pakistan become a peaceful place 

Anyway thanks for your reply, I hope situataion for me will be better in near future.

-Kamran



Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Hi Kamran,
> 
> Here is a link to the current app times (see link below)...only hunching a guess, I would think its taking more time for Asian apps is cuz most of the apps are coming from that part of the world...so one would think the lines are longer where theres more of a crowd?Again, just a guess...I have no official data to support this statement.
> 
> ...


----------

